# Kasabian concert- 10 Feb



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone going?... 

Venue: Sevens Stadium
Regular Tickets: Dhs. 295/-

Btw, HI to all! Newbie here... (obviously :tongue1


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, I'm going with some friends.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Yep, I'm going with some friends.


Oh, cool! Good for you!

I'm having a tough time manipulating my friends to squander Dhs. 295/- for a band they hardly know!  LOL. 

Well, I'm still trying!  ... but if my convincing powers fail me, I'd surely brave the winds and go by myself, heh! I'm not going to miss Kasabian (no matter what...)


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm going. Should be quality.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

furryboots said:


> I'm going. Should be quality.


Yeah. They're supposed to be one of the best live acts around... so, I have high hopes


----------



## MatP (Jan 6, 2012)

What's it like for gigs in Dubai?

Do a lot of the big UK/American bands visit and is there a festival at all?


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

MatP said:


> What's it like for gigs in Dubai?
> 
> Do a lot of the big UK/American bands visit and is there a festival at all?


Hi Mat, they're not all "big" artists... and I'm more inclined to watch the non-mainstream bands anyway.

So far, here are the ones I've seen (since 2009 till present):

*Alison Moyet, Jools Holland (during the Jazz Fest last year)
Bob Geldof of Boomtown Rats 
Blow Monkeys; The Christians
Spandau Ballet
Sting
UB40's Ali Campbell
The Charlatans
Ian Brown
Keane
Maroon 5*

In Abu Dhabi:
*Beady Eye
Coldplay
Killers
Metallica*

In 2009, there was a "Dubai Sound City Festival" (05-07 Nov) and they brought in bands such as *Human League, The Farm, Doves, Happy Mondays, We have Band, Ocean Colour Scene, Wombats, Super Furry Animals*, etc... My biggest disappointment here was the non-appearance of _Echo and the Bunnymen_! (it was only for them that I bought that's night's ticket!)... I immensely enjoyed Human League and Happy Mondays though! :clap2:

Last year in April, there was an 80s concert including *Boy George, Belinda Carlisle*, etc.... but I came so darn late (due to a farewell party I had to attend) and managed to catch only Boy George.

DJ sets-- *Kele* (of Bloc Party), *Andy Fletcher* (of Depeche Mode), and my favorite of them all--- *Marky Ramone*!!!


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, so about last night's gig-- did I miss "*Beat Antenna*" or haven't they made an appearance at all? They're supposed to be the front act 

Ah well, I'm now excitedly looking forward to *Duran Duran *on 08 March!!! (I've seen them in 2008 but without Roger Taylor).


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There was a band playing just as we arrived at 6.30-ish, no idea who they were.

Cracking concert though, probably wouldn't have gone if I didn't have free tickets but glad I did.

Would have been better if they timed the fireworks to go off at the last bouncy bit in Fire.


----------



## MatP (Jan 6, 2012)

jnfr921 said:


> Hi Mat, they're not all "big" artists... and I'm more inclined to watch the non-mainstream bands anyway.
> 
> So far, here are the ones I've seen (since 2009 till present):
> 
> ...


Thanks - more than I expected in fairness.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> There was a band playing just as we arrived at 6.30-ish, no idea who they were.
> 
> Cracking concert though, probably wouldn't have gone if I didn't have free tickets but glad I did.
> 
> Would have been better if they timed the fireworks to go off at the last bouncy bit in Fire.


Oh ok, thanks! That was probably _Beat Antenna_ then! I didn't know they'd play that early. 

Nice fireworks, but I don't get what it's for, heh! (what's so special?  ), You're right just the same, it would've left a stronger impact had it went off while the band was playing "Fire"...


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

I went, it was awesome 

First gig in Dubai, having moved out here 3 weeks ago


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool! Welcome to Dubai, Jarvo! 

I'm uploading some of the concert vids on my youtube account (921rubbeet) 
(a big sacrifice to capture them, but I do love having to watch the performances over and over after each concert )


----------

